# 1952 Schwinn Meteor



## big4143 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am helping my dad sell his 1952 Schwinn Meteor.  It is all original, paint has never been touched.  It looks like it would be a good project bike.  The serial number is C82934.  He was offered $600 for it about 30 years ago by the local Schwinn dealer (now gone).  Can anyone tell me what we might expect to get for the bike today?  Thanks for your input.  Here are a few pics.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 21, 2008)

600 seems like a big stretch, I have seen similar bikes with tanks and racks go for that. Ebay has really changed the way people shop for stuff like this-and improved the availability to buyers of original bikes. In my opinion, be it what it may, 250-400 is more likely but opinions are like you know what...


----------



## Gordon (Mar 21, 2008)

*Schwinn Meteor*

I'm guessing the guy who offered $600 died of a drug overdose. About 10 years ago I bought the same model bike with tank and rack for $50 and turned around and sold it for $80.


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 21, 2008)

*$600 Wtf?*

:eek: He should have taken that deal!

I love the part about the drug overdose!!   

Anyway...it`s a cool old bike. I wouldn`t mind having it.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 21, 2008)

*30 year ago... when I started...*

30 years ago people bought bikes like this for $600 because there was a bit of a craze for them... with no availbility    No Kidding!!!

Why don't you keep it!!!  Ride it!!!  Spread the Collecting Hobby to others Instead of making a couple of bucks then regretting it later!!! 

J-Me


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 21, 2008)

There's alway room for another Collector. Plus I was fortunate to find an Old Hawthorne just like my dad had when he was a lad. You shoulda seen his face when I gave him his bike back.....Absolutely priceless.


----------



## J.E (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a red 52 Meteor With a tank rack and Raliegh dyno hub on the front I sold about a yr ago for $800.


----------



## big4143 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your comments.  I know my Dad should have taken the money and ran 30 years ago.  I guess he thought it would only go up from there.  That's probably why the bike shop is gone... from him offering crazy money for bikes!  I may just end up keeping it myself and restoring it.  Have a great Easter!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 23, 2008)

you'll prob have more fun keeping it and restoring it.


----------



## schwinnfreak (Mar 23, 2008)

*meteor*

you dont want to restore that bike.there only original once.the paint is very nice on that bike.get a rust bucket and restore that.all your bike needs is a real good cleaning.take it apart and spend a day getting it shined up.repack the wheel hubs and crank and neck bearings.when its in pieces you can really get it clean then use some automotive wax on all the paint.dont use rubbing compound on any of the white only the green.youll be surprised at how nice it will look.and get some new tires for it.in SoCal you can buy the gt or duro ballooners at the swap meet for 14 bucks a pair


----------

